# Extra Weights



## MillburyAuditorium (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello, Not really a question or anything, just kinda bored.

We have a counterweight system, not a real fly system, like, we do have an extra light par we attach things to for banners or back drops, put it doesn't go up out of sight or anything. 
So each fly has a various amount of weights on them. Main curtain has quit a bit, and the main light bar has mot, then middle light bar third, middle curtain and back curtain fourth and side curtains fifth etc.
And like most places we have extra weights if we need them, well we have a LOT of extra weights. What are they worth? I don't think all of them would even fit on the ropes if they were put on. We have like, a whole wall of the storage room filled up with them. And the most on one of the flys is like 7-10 not to sure. So their ***** to carry.

This normal?


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 11, 2009)

Far better to have too many than not enough. See the thread: Stage Weights.


----------



## Footer (Dec 11, 2009)

When most places open they buy enough weight to fill all of the arbors to 75% capacity. However, if they install a full rail but only install 10 linesets on a rail that fits 20 and they plan to install the rest as time goes by, they will buy more weight. Thats probably the situation you are in.


----------



## rochem (Dec 11, 2009)

Footer said:


> When most places open they buy enough weight to fill all of the arbors to 75% capacity.



The local roadhouse where I have an internship got a massive renovation three years ago, adding 56 counterweight lines and enough weight to fill each arbor to 100% capacity, plus extra. Unfortunately, they put almost all the weight on the midrail, causing us to spend a significant amount of time during the last major load-in just transferring weight from the midrail to the loading bridge. Not fun.


----------



## Traitor800 (Dec 11, 2009)

At least you have extra weights, one school district that I have helped in the maintenance staff went in to both auditoriums with fly systems and took all the weights that weren't on arbors and sold them for scrap.


----------

